# McCULLOCK VIRGINIA MH542P



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

HI I HAVE THIS McCULLOCH HEDGE TRIMMER WHICH I HAVE TO REPLACE THE FUEL LINES ON BUT CAN NOT GET THEM TO SEAL IN THE TANK I WENT TO A DEALER WITH THE OLD FUEL LINE TO MAKE SHORE I GOT THE RIGHT SIZE SO I BOUGHT 2 FT WHICH WILL MAKE BOTH LINES BUT IT WILL NOT SEAL IN THE TANK WHEN THE TRIMMER IS TILTED ON ITS SIDE IT DRIPS FUEL .ON THE OLD LINE IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS EXPANDED EITHER SIDE OF THE TANK SO AS NOT TO LEAK

CAN ANY BODY TELL ME HOW TO GET THIS TO SEAL?

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME

BILL


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

When I had a similar problem on a Ryobi and a Mac I used Stihl fuel line, the parts guy said Stihl line is .6mm where the other is .5mm in diameter giving a tighter fit, it worked for me. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Geo
Will Try To Get Some

Bill


----------

